# Pills, pills and more pills!



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> He has to take 11 twice a day. With food. I've added to his bowl and he just eats around it. I'm having to give cheese with some and treats with others. It takes awhile and I don't want to give him that many treats. Anyone have tips/tricks? TIA!
> 
> ...


Same problem with Rookie, here's what we are doing: Pill Pockets from Greenies with a little added peanut butter, before his regular meal. We don't let him see the pills, too smart for his own good. There are several sizes, the small one's are too small, larger one's work better. We also cut his meals down a little.

I put a new post on Med. costs if you get a chance.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

With bear I wrapped them in pill pockets and tossed them in with her food. Another trick was getting green tripe and putting them in a little ball of the tripe in with the normal food.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I use peanut butter
Max doesn't get that many, so I just dip them in peanut butter and pop it in his mowfeee
(that's mouth, if you don't speak doggie 

One of my friends dabs cream cheese on the pills,she says her Misty sucks it right down


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what are the pills...some have a nasty taste that might need to be more carefully hidden...where as others could be tolerated with very little disguise.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear takes 11 pills daily and a pain pill if he's sore. 

I stick them in hot dogs and give them rapid fire. gobble gobble Gobble. 

My foster refuses pills but if wrapped in cream cheese, even SHE cannot say no.


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Toward the end Kaysea was spitting out pills hidden in cheese, etc. What she couldn't resist is when I tucked them into the organic chicken I was preparing for her. And yes, good idea to cut back on normal meal. Good Luck!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks!!
It's a stasis breaker (7) and something called Wei Qi (4). How do they know it's not a treat?! Crazy mutts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Depending on the pills, I put them in Finn's tablespoon of pumpkin that sits atop his breakfast and dinner kibble (actually pumpkin at breakfast and a little organic yogurt at dinner). If they're nasty tasting, I do the lightning fast jam down the throat, followed by a yummy treat. I can get a pill down a dog's throat in about a nano second and find that much easier than trying to fool the dog. I don't want my dogs suspicious that when I give them a treat, there will be a hidden something nasty!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has a ton of allergies so I had to get creative. She can't have cheese or peanut butter. So, I put the pills inside cherry tomatoes. I put the tomato in the back of her mouth really quickly and then lightly hold her muzzle closed which encourages her to swallow it whole (hey she doesn't chew most foods anyway ). She actually looks forward to her "treat". She has no idea at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy took that many pills a day. He loved peanut butter, so I began putting a third of them at a time inside a glob of peanut butter and placing that on the back of his tongue. Since it was further back on his tongue the licking he'd do because of the peanut butter also helped guarantee he wouldn't spit anything out. A small bit of milk after all the pills were down made it the perfect treat, and he had no idea he'd even had pills


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Excellent ideas! I'm having to do Finn's throat jam idea. it's the only way he'll take all 11. He just threw up. I wonder if it's related? He threw up before his night dose. With cancer, I'm questioning everything. What the heck??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe you caught his gag reflex jamming them down his throat? 

I never jammed the pills down Andy's throat. Just put the glob of peanut butter/pills further back on his tongue. The stickiness of the peanut butter kept him from spitting them out because he was so busy licking.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

It was a lot of throw up before his pills/kibble. And not a literal "jam". He's to smart to take a treat/pull combo so I open up his mouth and put on the back of tongue. I shut his mouth and massage his throat. Takes a few seconds but he gives up and swallows

Is there such a thing as too much pnut butter? we're trying a carb free diet. Vet said cancer loves carbs. ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Peanut butter is high in protein. 

I've also read cancer loves carbs, but when Andy was going through lymphoma we didn't do a 100% carb free diet. He got treats, and some of them had carbs. Depends, I suppose, also on where the carbs come from. For instance, bread is high in gluten, which metabolizes into sugar. Veggies are a different sort of carbs, and so on.

We fed him high quality food and cooked a lot for him too, but we sure let him have treats. After all, the point of doing chemo was to extend his life so he could have more fun. 'Food' and 'fun' are synonyms to a golden


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never given Remy his pill with anything - I only do the throat jam. The total number of pills he gets each day fluctuates depending on what's being treated - he's been a very bizarre case medically. At the moment he takes 7 pills twice a day.

He's used to it - so not a huge deal, but certainly not a very pleasant experience either.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I wrapped Clydes in bread, and put just a little peanut butter on it to hide the smell. He had to avoid fats because of pancreatitis. Bonnie always took hers in peanut butter.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

One other trick I have used is to give the pill treats while training. Do some basic obedience and maybe every third treat has a pill in it.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

As others said above, we've also had great success with just enough peanut butter to wrap around the pill to disguise it - that licking reflex pretty much always made sure it went down. After the pill, I'd often immediately offer a small treat as well to insure ingestion. But I've tried lots of things - Wilbur wasn't on a special diet - cream cheese, bread, small piece of luncheon meat, a small spoonful of wet dog food - basically anything that was soft enough to hide the pill yet also something that he loved to eat. I found varying the 'disguise' also gave the added advantage of not allowing him to catch on to the trick. But maybe he was smarter than that...


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

dborgers nailed it. He's heading to the bridge. HE CAN HAVE WHATEVER HIS LITTLE HEART DESIRES! Great point, d

Thanks guys! All very handy. I just don't know why he hates them so much. UGHHHHG


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

The Wei Qi I give in powder form. It actually smells really good and I sprinkle it on her warm food. You might open the tablets and try the same and see if he will eat it that way.


----------



## Ellie Kite (Mar 6, 2014)

Make sure he doesn't watch you preparing the pills - I know that my dog Alfie spots me trying to conceal them and then just won't touch them. Pate in between two crackers works for me, or cream cheese, both of which are soft so the pills stay put. Good luck - it is awful giving them all these tablets, even if we know it is for the best!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, they KNOW when pills or meds are coming. Continued fun and good days to you and Cuddy


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Cuddysmom said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> He has to take 11 twice a day. With food. I've added to his bowl and he just eats around it. I'm having to give cheese with some and treats with others. It takes awhile and I don't want to give him that many treats. Anyone have tips/tricks? TIA!
> 
> ...


I rub the pills in organic coconut oil(Costco), open Dancer's mouth wide open and place them in the back. They slide down easily!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought I'd update this for anyone having to give their dog lots of pills when they're dogs sick, or nauseated.
The only way I could get Dancer to take the 23 pills a day was to cut the large ones up (make sure it's OK to cut or grind the medication first) and roll them in refrigerated peanut butter. I skimmed the oil off to make it thicker and Dancer has to be on low fat. Coconut oil is good for everyday but for our sick is - PB saved Dancer's life. Seriously.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Good idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I opened and sprinkled Ivories capsules. The others were mixed in with the chopped near raw chicken and coconut and coconut oil.

Max


----------

